# Birth control pill Yaz



## magoo

Anyone tried Yaz? I have trouble taking the Pill cause of IBS-D, plus they usually give me headaches. My doc said that this is a good pill that shouldn't bother me. Any info would be great.


----------



## 18932

i was on that and i hated it. i have ibs-d too. that made me feel nauseous and shitty for like 3 months. now i use the nuva ring, no side effects at all! good luck though it may work for you.


----------



## Nefaline

magoo said:


> Anyone tried Yaz? I have trouble taking the Pill cause of IBS-D, plus they usually give me headaches. My doc said that this is a good pill that shouldn't bother me. Any info would be great.


I started taking Yasmin, very similar to Yaz, about 2 1/2 months ago. I have headaches and nausea for the first 5 days of each new pack and some D. Not sure what's going on, looking for answers from my doctor.Currently taking pills for an ovarian cyst.


----------



## karen3480

Sorry haven't tried it. I'm currently on Seasonique and loving it no period for 3 months.







I'm IBS-D too but never had too many probs as far as IBS or headaches. I tooK:1. Lo-Ovral-stopped due to increased acne mildly high blood pressure2. Orthotricyclen-lo - stopped because after a while 3rd week of pills not strong enough3. Microgestin/FE - again after some time started spotting in 3rd week4. I tried one more forgot name but that was just 1-2 packs in between a health insurance change


----------



## beachlover40

I have been on YAZ for over a year now. I am going to the doctor this week to get off of it. For the first 2 months, I lost 18 lbs. and loved it. However, after my body got used to it, I gained it all back plus 20 lbs. I am sick all the time (mostly in the mornings). My body just feels different. I am retaining so much water and feeling horrible on a daily basis. I wouldn't recommend it. I hope this helps.


----------



## 20912

I use Nuva Ring also and I love it. I actually thing that being on birth control decreases my appetite. Aside from that I may have a little bit of an upset stomach the first day or two a month but it's never been enough to interfere w/ my eating or anything. Plus you only have to think about the ring twice a month. I think it's so much better than taking the pill. I did try the patch once but it made me crampy plus it's rather unsightly. I didn't like it at all.


----------



## beachlover40

Thank you for your reply. Is the ring uncomforable? Can you feel it? I haven't heard about it much so I am curious.


----------



## cristine

I love the nuvaring!! I suggest it to everyone i know! it is reliable and easy to use and i can never forget to take a pill. i even push the ring to about 23 days per use as my doctor has told me that it has more hormones on it than for 21 days. some nurses even told me they just replace it once a month regardless of day count. i purposely only have my period every 3 months (like the new pill seasonale). never have any break through bleeding.This article Nuvaring lawsuit should help you.


----------



## TanaG

I was about to post in here about Yaz as well. I think it's making me very very gasy. I fart for an hour or so after taking them and then wake up at 5 or 6 am to fart for another half an hour!







I am about to stop taking them too. I don't know what to do. I also noticed my belly feels bad second half of the month (about a week and a half before I am supposed to finish the pack). First half of the month I have no problems what so ever, no D no cramps .... still some farts. I have never been bloated...the gas seems to pass right through me to the "final destination"...







I asked my gynaecologist about the ring but she said they had complaints about it, some people got infections and so on. I see none of you had any problems so I will ask again. I really don't know what to do, I am afraid of an unwanted pregnancy this year, I really cannot afford it. Am also getting married next year and last thing I want is to show up at the wedding with a huge belly ... Plus I still want to go for masters. I spent my whole life in schools and this is going to be my last educational trip, but it is VERY important for me I cannot miss it. What should I do?


----------



## Daisyden

I am trying to find a pill that won't cause hair loss, weight gain, loss of sex drive ect. Alesse was fine..... but I had no sex drive and I could swear my hairline has receded a little.


----------



## clareuk

I took Yasmin for years which I think is very similar to Yaz.. I have only very recently realised that the Yasmin was actually causing my Ibs-d everyday. I wish that I could have worked this out sooner but neither did the doctors or specialists at the hospital. I have stopped taking it and things are so much better. My advice would be to watch yourself very carefully and be aware that a similar pill caused me to have chronic diarrhea everyday for practically the whole of my 20's. At least if you know this is possible you can keep your eyes open and if things start to play up you can always stop taking it. I don't think it started causing me problems until after about a year of taking it (from what I can work out with diaries etc...)which is why I never linked the 2.Hope you're ok as I know many people don't have problems at all.


----------



## TanaG

My symptoms started a month after going on the pill !!!! There was another pill I was taking before, I cannot remember the name at the moment, but it was VERY bad....besides the D and stuff I also had hair loss and some pinkish like spots all over my back! I changed to Yaz, things have improved but not totally. Am about to quit and look into something else...like that nuva ring!Of course none of these pills could have the same effect on you ... I know women who tried various brands until they found one they were comfortable with. Unfortunatelly having IBS I myself don't think I can afford going through such trials







...


----------

